# I Dream of RUST



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this is 4 the new V owner - fields I've hunted over for over 43yrs - one or two V's in the lead - long guns & feathers - family friends & pups - the season ends - we all dream of the next one - this is why you HUNT your V !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You still covered in snow?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR yesterday the snow was GONE - then last night - got 11in - looks like no trials this weekend - SOB !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

PIKE won't be happy about that.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash has just been having a little fun on the weekends with canned pheasant hunts. Ran him with a English pointer last weekend named Cooper. Cooper has a chest like a bulldog, maybe he lifts weights in his spare time. Anyway they work well together.
Here's Cooper.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Cash has just been having a little fun on the weekends with canned pheasant hunts. Ran him with a English pointer last weekend named Cooper. Cooper has a chest like a bulldog, maybe he lifts weights in his spare time. Anyway they work well together.
> Here's Cooper.


is that pic for real TR?, never seen an EP that looks like that


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its a first for me too, but yes its real.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

R U SURE ? COOPER does not ride a horse on these hunts !!!LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think he was bred by someone that likes big chests on their dogs, and ole Copper just got the exaggerated version of what they were going for.
He was bought as a started dog for cheap, around $400.
He has a good temperament, finds birds, backs, and retrieves to hand, will whoa on command if you need him to. He's by no means built for field trails, but does a excellent job on canned hunts. He's a sweetheart with people, and his owner loves him. He handles just fine for anyone that's ran a birddog before. 
I'm not one to talk bad about someone else's dog. In Texas as in other places, you could lose a good friendship over it.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

He's a very nice looking animal. I see a lot of pointers around here that are built like him. A bit out of the elbows but a very nice looking animal.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> R U SURE ? COOPER does not ride a horse on these hunts !!!LOL


I don't think Cooper would stop a pig in an alleyway with those legs (an old North England saying for someone who's bow-legged)


----------

